# NX2000 T-top leaking in the rain



## Rei (Dec 22, 2003)

I posted an introduction thread, in the newbie section, but for those of you that don't read there, I just bought a 1993 NX2k a couple of days ago. I am now going through everything and making repairs on all the little things until this car is in tip-top shape.

Now, it has rained for the first time since we bought it, and it turns out that the rubber on the leading edge of the t-top panels is aged and brittle. It has cracked, and is leaking water. 










For now, I'm just leaving it as it is because I don't have the time to attend to it. This weekend I figure that I will put some black silicone sealant along the edge to repair it.


----------



## Runegod (Oct 17, 2019)

I had bought some generic weather stripping by the foot you can get on amazon and mold it around the edges and lock the t top in place will keep leak out but will come out once you remove t tops so good for temp fix if that helps


----------

